# Dear God have I made a huge mistake?!



## Opulent.Robert (Sep 12, 2015)

With the white leather I would highly advise using a protective coating like CQUARTZ LEATHER.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

rcktshp said:


> Thanks, I'm in love haha. Yeah I've heard terrible things about blue jeans so I'm going to be careful. Just needed to get an idea of what everyone uses for these things cuz the dealership was less than helpful.


Protected - is essential as it will protect the surface finish, especially on light coloured surfaces, without hindering transpiration, while also acting as a sacrificial layer; this way you are not actually cleaning the Leather's original surface, but cleaning from the surface of the protection. It also makes dirt easier to clean off

Leather Master***8482; - Protection Cream (a Scotchgard***8482; type product specifically formulated for lather) the polymers penetrate the surface of finished leather and cross-link to form a durable protective film that is breathable, allowing transpiration and keeps the leather supple. Being aqueous (water- based) it restores moisture to finished leather and provides a protective sacrificial barrier against all kinds of soiling, water, oil, alcohol-based and blue denim stains as well as perspiration marks, so you are cleaning the protective layer


----------



## madmonda (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha ha...good luck on those seats. If you find a good cleaning formula, share the outcome. Good thing you didn't get a black exterior or you'd be in double trouble. I swear, my black gt is NEVER clean.


----------

